# Barrett-Jackson



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 16, 2009)

Anybody tuning in to Barrett-Jackson on Speed? The primo metal comes out tonight! We have a Barrett-Jackson party scheduled for tomorrow nite...this is our third year, almost as exciting as the Super Bowl for gearheads!


----------



## Stein (Jan 16, 2009)

I ssume that there is some friendly wagering amongst you on who is closest to the winning bids. You know, furthest from the final price has to get up to get the next round. Sounds like a fun party.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been watching a little. Definitely a buyers market.


----------



## bruce56BB (Jan 17, 2009)

i will be watching as vin #1 of the 2010 camaros will be auctioned off. the proceeds of the sale are being donated to the american heart association.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Jan 18, 2009)

bruce56BB said:


> i will be watching as vin #1 of the 2010 camaros will be auctioned off. the proceeds of the sale are being donated to the american heart association.



$385,000.... The charity auctions brought some big bucks. 

I wouldn't call it a "buyers" market. Some of the 67-69 Camaro's have been bringing astronomical prices, when I paid way less for what I've seen as more car last spring. 

Many assume because the car is at B-J that its a good condition car, when in fact a few years back some of the cars that looked amazing on camera had some underbody rust and imperfections, fluid drips. One of the cars we drove had some transmission shifting issues, and one burned oil... 

Having said that, it is one of the best car shows around and love watching it.


----------

